# What's eating my rocket?



## newts (29 May 2020)

As per thread title, something is tucking into my delicate leaves?


----------



## Mike_P (29 May 2020)

Slugs or snails? Although my hosta a pot surrounded by copper rings has been attacked so is there a plant muching insect at large?


----------



## Electric_Andy (29 May 2020)

Go out at dusk or dawn, and you'll see! Holes look too small for slugs, but could be small slugs. IME slugs and snails will leave a lot of trails and larger sections of leaf will be gone, or it will have larger holes which are joined together. Time to put some glasses of cheap beer next to it?


----------



## newts (29 May 2020)

I think it insects due to the small holes, but can't see anything. No sign of slugs in or near this pot, they're too busy eating the cucumber plants at the moment. Any tips for pest control on edible leaves would be appreciated.


----------



## MartinQ (29 May 2020)

Id guess some sort of beetle rather than slugs or snails as they're holes in the leaves
https://www.growveg.co.uk/plants/uk-and-europe/how-to-grow-rocket/


----------



## raleighnut (29 May 2020)

Aphids ?


----------



## Hugh Manatee (29 May 2020)

Flea Beetles?


----------



## newts (29 May 2020)

I just can't see any of the little sods. 
MQ's link above suggesting rinsing off with a water spray is where we'll start.


----------



## tom73 (29 May 2020)

Flee beatle 
Best thing is to keep it well watered and generally healthy it will soon recover they do little long term harm.


----------



## mudsticks (29 May 2020)

Yup flea beetle is the smaller pin holes - they favour dryness- Plus the bigger ones could be slug damage .

The slugs will be lurking under the pot and coming out to feed at night.

As others have said the holes wont affect the taste - or even productivity much .

I only grow wild rocket indoors ( polytunnel) in summer because of the flea-beetle.

They're small and shiny and black - and jump about - hence the name 

But its only cosmetic .


----------



## newts (29 May 2020)

Thanks for your help, I'll be thinning the pots out tonight to garnish the red Ruby steaks, will keep & eye out for bugs.


----------



## Dave 123 (29 May 2020)

As others have said, flea beetle.

I would view it like cheese, the holey variety .....


----------

